# Brochures and catalogues



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all

I am trying to work out whether I own a De Rosa 2000, 2001, or 2002 catalogue. 

Does anyone have De Rosa catalogues from that era and if so could they guide me on this?

I have an A5 size catalogue with a very striking blue cover, with DE ROSA written in the middle. This may or may not be a 2000 or 200I year, but definately not a 2002.

I also have an A4 size De Rosa catalogue with a black cover, with the De Rosa name in the middle, the new heart emblem below and the words Campione de mondo under this. I think either 2001 or 2002. I also features the first entry of the King frame, into the De Rosa line up..

Any help would be greatly appreciated. THANKS.


----------

